# Late season Hunting



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Anyone still got tags? This thread is getting quiet. I am all filled out. Got a nice buck with the bow, and filled many doe tags. I wish I still had a bow tag as the deer are starting to bunch up. Anyone getting out and pushing belts? Love doing this late in the year. It seems like it is shooting deer out of a barrel!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Planning on headin out this weekend to fill 3 doe tags with either the bow or muzzle. I also enjoy pushing belts with 3 or 4 guys bowhunting, usually 1 belt takes us about and hour and a half, just slowly walking and pushing deer back and forth. bout as fun as it can get for late season!!

Tator

P.S. After filling 11 tags last year (1 rifle, 1 bow, 9 doe tags) I held back a little this year, need to get some more meat in the freezer!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

13 tags this year for me! :-? Kept two the rest are on there way to Iraq!!

First day of season and end of season are awsome in belts!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I've still got my bow tag, and one doe tag left. I'll be working on those over the next few weeks. I heard they're really working a picked cornfield back home. Can't wait!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you guys push the belts at the end of the year?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wait till there is a bunch of snow, go to a belt that is kinda open, with shooting lanes. Put two guys at one end, about 20 yards in, or in a place where the deer will either slow down, or stop. The other two guys start walking really really slow, glassing and looking for deer. I like to be the one pushing. It seems like I get better shots. I seem to see them before the others I hunt with do. Most of the time they will get up and look at you, by then you have a arrow on the way.

As for the guys on the other end. The deer come down the trail, usually in single file. They will stop before they get to the end and look out. Thats where you whack um. One thing though don't **** there and stick your head out around trees as they are coming down the trail. They will catch it every time. Once they come right by you, then shoot them. Nice 5 yard shots most of the time!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I shot one yesterday afternoon, not the buck I really wanted but this guy was wounded in the front shoulder so I did him a favor.
Shot him half way between their bedding and feeding area where they had a nice trail going though some trees. He ran about 50 yds stopped and looked back then felt something wasn't feeling to hot and snorted and tryed running plowing into the field at about 65 yds from my tree.
Gator xp did it again with a pass though both lungs.

With the price of fuel, I've been hunting with the work car! Wasn't easy by myself let me tell you! Don't worry I was able to fit him in the trunk all the way, no parading around town like this!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

goatboy said:


> Shot him half way between their bedding and feeding area


That's where I'll be in a few days. 

Nice buck.
When you got back you should have told the wife you didn't get anything. And that oops, you forgot something in the trunk. Could you get it for me? Hehehe...


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yea no kidding! Then I would have been like "oh yea, about that quilt you left in the trunk!!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHAH I LOVE it I thought I was the only one that takes my car hunting. I like to let the truck sit when I bowhunt. Driving a half hour 4 nights a week each way gets spendy. The buck I shot last year sat the same way, except mine had to ride with half of his body hanging out. Not as big of a trunk. I looked like the biggest hillbilly ever. Driving through Fargo on the way home, I got some looks and about 20 thumbs up. It was about a 130 inch deer. I keep shooting 130 inchers??? Not in the same area either. I am stuck there, but Im not complaining!! :lol:

nice buck!!


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

the deer ive been scouting in the evening seem to be bedding right where they feed (switchgrass, crp) gonna scout in the morning on sat and probably hunt sun morning any experience with this or ideas on getting to them. big groups of deer 10 plus


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> HAHAH I LOVE it I thought I was the only one that takes my car hunting. I like to let the truck sit when I bowhunt. Driving a half hour 4 nights a week each way gets spendy. The buck I shot last year sat the same way, except mine had to ride with half of his body hanging out. Not as big of a trunk. I looked like the biggest hillbilly ever. Driving through Fargo on the way home, I got some looks and about 20 thumbs up. It was about a 130 inch deer. I keep shooting 130 inchers??? Not in the same area either. I am stuck there, but Im not complaining!! :lol:
> 
> nice buck!!


That was YOU? 

If not, maybe there are more of you driving around than you think otherwise?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

benelli,

last year, right after rifle season??/ yep good old scouter one was ridin dirty that night! I didn't know weather to look away in embarrassment for the car, and hunting, or to be all proud of the buck hanging out the back!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

[/quote]That was YOU? 

If not, maybe there are more of you driving around than you think otherwise?[/quote]

You'll know the white car with purple stripes when you see it!!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep, going out tomorrow and Monday. don't go back to work until Tuesday night and still got a couple tags.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

made it out to push belts just once this year, right before christmas. Missed a doe in the belt (hit a branch) and missed another in the open field, put 30 yards pin on her, and it was more like 20.......scraped her back. oh well 2 misses in a row!!! happens I guess, just gotta hit the range hard this winter and summer!!!

anyone else filling their doe tags?

Tator


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tator thats how belts work. I think thats half the fun. Just sucks when it is a big buck!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i still got a tag... havent got a shot off all year...

i saw 1 deer the day before gun season opened up... i think after muzzy ends im going to go back to bow for the remainder of the season...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Goatboy I hear ya on the fuel! Racked up 12,000 miles on the pickup this fall just on hunting....uff, pockets are pretty shallow now! Send me some pics of that buck if you get a chance.


----------

